# Waiting Lists and Times Explained



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Please forgive me for not being too slued up but after reading the topic on 'waiting lists', I am completely confused as to wahts going on.
I get it that the boards are joining waiting lists... Am I correct?

Please could someone explain to me exactly what is happening and how this affects anyone on IVF Waiting.

I am Northern Board.
First doctor referral to consultant 4 years ago.
First contact from Consultant in Royal 1.5 years ago.
Offer of acceptance onto NHS received Sept 08.

Just sent email to RVH about list and was told I am no. 71 with 9-11 months wait.
I did call them in Dec and was told I was no. 88 but also with 9-11 months wait?

I am so worried that with all this new info on the other post (which I don't really understand) that I will be even more delayed.

I am 37 yrs old.

Advice anyone and straight forward info on these list changes please.

Thanks so much


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi DC8 and Welcome  ,

Basically what is happening is that the health minister has released extra funding for treatments across the four boards ( been told they ran out of funding in Dec 08 ) Because of this extra funding they are going to combine the four health boards waiting lists and treat the first 200 of it before april 09 ( APPARENTLY   ). Ive been told that those who have waited longest will be called first. If you go back and read my last post on waiting list thread theres a copy of the letter RFC sent me this week.

I think your best bet would be to phone RFC, 02890 635888 and ask them directly if you are one of the 200, if so you should get your treatment before April of this year. If not then it will be after these 200 have been treated. Hope I havn't confused you even more?

Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi DC8 did you ring the RFC if so what did they say,  if so did they tell you if you are in the 200.  I explained on the other waiting list page that I phoned today but the girl couldnt tell me if I was.

SB


----------

